# Quad Cortex or FM3



## Roddie (Apr 2, 2021)

I am looking to get some thoughts on the quad cortex from people who have used both units and the pros and cons of each. I am very familiar with the fractal product and I am getting ready to pull the trigger on one or the other but there is not a lot of real world info or feedback on the quad cortex. Any thoughts or feedback would be appreciated. 

Thanks, Rod


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

What's top priority for you? 

The lack of info from qc owners is concerning to me, when the whole market hype was it would crush the fm3 and helix at launch. Instead its missing promised eatures and any reviews not done by paid endorsement dont seem glowing. 

I'd read through this thread, mostly whats posted after people actually got units:






Neural DSP teasing something new (Quad Cortex)


https://www.facebook.com/NeuralDSP/photos/a.358099474677078/748523215634700/?type=3&theater




www.sevenstring.org


----------



## Roddie (Apr 2, 2021)

Thanks Budda. Captures for me are hit and miss as they are usually not to my liking. I much prefer modeling and the user reviews that I have read on the dsp forum to say the least have not been flattering. 

Rod


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

If you prefer modelling I think you already have your answer.


----------



## Roddie (Apr 2, 2021)

Point taken. Lol. Thanks for your thoughts. 

Rod


----------



## Roddie (Apr 2, 2021)

Ordered the fm3.


----------



## PBGas (Jan 14, 2017)

Good stuff! I think the Qcortex is a great unit as well but honestly, I have no interested in the profiling part. I absolutely hated the Kemper units I had over the years. I kept trying but I am just not a fan. The Fractal stuff has been it for me for a while now. I just like most importantly, the tone you get from them, how the units work, how reliable they are and the work flow. 

Either way, it is great that we a lot more choice in these devices.


----------



## Roddie (Apr 2, 2021)

Thanks to PBGas for all the help and support during this journey over the last 2 weeks. Much appreciated for all the help. 

Rod


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Roddie said:


> Ordered the fm3.


I highly recommend reading the manual and supplementing with Leon Todd's tutorials on youtube. The fractal forum is also very active with many helpful users.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

I can say this... the customer service at Neural is utterly horrible. Unless something changes, I would never consider the Quad Cortex. The FM3 effects blow the Quad out of the water, which brings you to the amp sounds. From the sound clips I've heard from multiple sources, one is not better than the other (although I find the FM3 a bit more 'sparkly,' which helps it cut through the mix better... not so muddy or flat, to use two terms that may not be the best). Now, do realize that the presets on the FM3 sound pretty decent, but it depends on your guitar pickups, etc., if they are mid-rangy, bright, etc., which requires tweaking. As someone mentioned, Leon Todd's tutorials are gold for making a tone pop. He may demo with hi-gain stuff, but the same info applies well to cleans, etc. I've taken Devin Townsend presets, for example, which sounded 'ok' with my guitars, but with some Leon Todd tweaking they popped much better. That's the thing with the preset forum... I find many sound like ass with my guitars (maybe my lack of playing), but with the proper knowledge of tweaking, they come to life. A final note... what sounds good as a solo instrument (you sitting them and playing) is much different from what sticks out in the mix (usually you need something a bit more cutting that sounds too brittle or high EQ on its own). I suspect that's true of raw amps, etc., but definitely is true with the Fractal stuff.


----------



## Warren Gibson (Jun 9, 2018)

Brian Johnston said:


> I can say this... the customer service at Neural is utterly horrible. Unless something changes, I would never consider the Quad Cortex. The FM3 effects blow the Quad out of the water, which brings you to the amp sounds. From the sound clips I've heard from multiple sources, one is not better than the other (although I find the FM3 a bit more 'sparkly,' which helps it cut through the mix better... not so muddy or flat, to use two terms that may not be the best). Now, do realize that the presets on the FM3 sound pretty decent, but it depends on your guitar pickups, etc., if they are mid-rangy, bright, etc., which requires tweaking. As someone mentioned, Leon Todd's tutorials are gold for making a tone pop. He may demo with hi-gain stuff, but the same info applies well to cleans, etc. I've taken Devin Townsend presets, for example, which sounded 'ok' with my guitars, but with some Leon Todd tweaking they popped much better. That's the thing with the preset forum... I find many sound like ass with my guitars (maybe my lack of playing), but with the proper knowledge of tweaking, they come to life. A final note... what sounds good as a solo instrument (you sitting them and playing) is much different from what sticks out in the mix (usually you need something a bit more cutting that sounds too brittle or high EQ on its own). I suspect that's true of raw amps, etc., but definitely is true with the Fractal stuff.


Hi there I know this is a bit late but i have my own questions with regards to the Choice between the Fractal Audio FM3(my preference would be the FM9, but no one at FA seems to know when these beauties will be available)and Kemper Stage profiler(if one could ever be found)and maybe the Line 6 Helix...I know the FM3 is a bit less expensive.. Im just wondering if there is anyone out there that can help a guy out...I have a great set of analogue pedals that i love so I'm not interested in spending the extra cash to get effects that i may never use...so the AMP modeling is where my interest lies..im down sizing so a couple of my high head room amps have either already been sold or will soon be.....one question i have for Fractal Audio is they here in NA are sold online only(new that is)is how does warranty work if repairs are needed? any help in this area would be great

Thanks 

Warren


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Warranty info should be on the site. You mail in for any repairs unless you happen to be near the building in NH.


----------

